# "Old style" LGB catenary mast (# 6001)



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

A fellow I know has purchased some LGB 6001 "old style" catenary masts. These masts do not have the clip for attaching the catenary wire. The clips are available (# 56204), but we can't figure out how to attach them to the masts. The clips have a hole for hanging them on the mast's support wire, but the support wire is welded on both ends. Does anyone know how to attach the clips to these old masts?


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, I cut through the top of the brass connector with a hacksaw and then soldered it shut after attaching it to the catenary mast.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks, Jim.

Wow! I can see that would work, but I hope that's not the only way to do the job.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Hmmm I pulled out the lgb instruction sheet (6001/16) out of the (boxed) power connection mast 6401 unit I have .... they talk about a 6204 power clip, 6201 power wire, 6202 carrying cable, 6400 twin masts, but nothing in 5000 series ! That must of been olde !? 

Did a google saw this 2010 thread which you may have already reviewed containg service manual links, http://www.lgbworld.com/showthread.php?t=164 Although the "manuals" seem to be single sheets not the bifolds I've seen. 


Maybe ya need the olde style overhead wire with hook ends that Trainworld was also selling, http://www.trainworld.com/pdfs/TW 6-05 LGB A.pdf date unknown, it popped up on google tooo ! 

doug c 

p.s. shucks the 6401 boxed unit I have new/unused/mint i tagged as $13 cdn (7yrs ago), plus shpg of course ! I just wanted it to go to a good home, did not realize that lgb parts had seemingly depreciated so much this side of the 'pond' since then







although the european outfits still asking mucho euros for varying quality. 

http://www.bigtrainworld.com/catalo...ge=17&osCsid=1c264bedc833a8a2ebdd34c2589de822 


...and then there is this evilbay posting of a used lgb catenary system $$$$ ouch !?


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks, Doug. At my age I didn't realize that _anything _predated me! But this old catenary stuff really does.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan

For sure I know little about LGB, and even less about LGB Cantenary, but the following is what I've pieced together from the Internet.

Originally the cantenary item numbers were 60xx, 62xx, 63xx, 64xx etc., then at somepoint a prefix of "5" was added.

The masts and arms could be purchased with or w/o the clip, and with or w/o the feed wire.

Based on the same PDF that Doug C located, and without the clips you used the LGB #6060 - Cantenary Wire Hook Ends (see following image).
























Or you could purchase them with the clips (Two styles #56203 Insulated & #56204 Conductive Brass) and using the LGB #56201 - Cantenary Wire, and LGB #56202 Cantenary Wire Support Clips.


















































The following is I believe is the new LGB #56301 - Swiss style cantenary mast.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The old style masts used a single wire with a hook on each end. The wire is bent back in a "U" with a tag end of about I/2 inch. The first mast goes into the track and hook the wire in the center. At the end of the wire about a foot place the next mast and add the next wire. The two wires should form an "X" on the horizontal bar. When you come to a curve, make sure the wires stay between the rails. If you are using R1 curves you will have to shorten the distance between the masts.

Many years ago (pre-1993) I had a functional cantenary on my cog. In this picture you can see how wires are hooked to form an "X".











Chuck


----------

